# Todd Duffee - 260lbs pure muscle



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Just doing my picks for the ufc 102 card and came across Todd Duffee who is fighting Tim Hague

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=fighter.detail&pid=1104

This guy is huge! 260lbs and pure muscle, says he's athletic too, anyone know much about this guy? He's 5-0 and only 23 years old?!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

seems like all of his fights have ended in the first or second round by KO or TKO.

And he's the guy that was pulled from the UFC 99 card so that Crop Cop could beat up Al-Turk instead.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

He certainly is a big boy, fights out ATT and he's 6'3" too, I'm looking forward to seeing him fight. 

Wonder what his Cardio is like though, having never gone the distance


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if he trains with ATT his cardio should not be a problem.... emphasis on should.


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.americantopteam.com/images/staff/Todd_Duffee.jpg

Couldnt find a better pic but he's def got me interested!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

bileye said:


> http://www.americantopteam.com/images/staff/Todd_Duffee.jpg
> 
> Couldnt find a better pic but he's def got me interested!


He looks in great shape - this is exactly what the UFC needs, top ripped 260lbers!

Let's not get too excited, I've not even seen him fight yet!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude looks like a beast....i just hope he has a lil speed to make the fight exciting ....also how strong is his chin? has it been tested?


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

He took out Assuerio Silva in the first round in his last fight. Good prospect, looking forward to seeing how he does in the UFC.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

He looks a bit like he may have been made in the same lab as Brock... someone should cross-reference their serial numbers.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Because anyone with muscle takes roids...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

No I was implying he was constructed by some military agency in a lab, not that he takes steroids, stop presuming so much.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

looks promissing.
if he can back up his physique and strength with technique, he shoud be a good prospect.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> He looks a bit like he may have been made in the same lab as Brock... someone should cross-reference their serial numbers.


It would be nice to see some big guys like him that might test Brock, good wrestling and size are going to be needed on top of a good chin I guess we will see soon enough..


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

locnott said:


> It would be nice to see some big guys like him that might test Brock, good wrestling and size are going to be needed on top of a good chin I guess we will see soon enough..


Yeah I agree totally, the same way Lashley, if he ever makes it, could test Brock with his size and wrestling ability.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

thats right i would just like to see a an exciting fight and a prospect for a contender


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

(Tongue in cheek....kinda)

Okay looks like we have Carwin and Duffee in contention for the title!

This is the guy "KO cop" was to fight before being scratched from the card for Al-Turk???? Reeeeally? 

And then "The Asleep One" went on to bad mouth Brock as bad for the sport for being so big that "true martial art skill" wasn't a factor in Brock's fights, this after Ko-cop put on a pre-spinach popeye performance in against Overreem's "Bluto"

Sorry, I turned Duffee's intrigue thread into somewhat of a KO-cop bashing thread but we haven't seen enough of Duffee to really talk about him yet. 

This forum by now, ought to have 7 threads about whether Duffee is a true contender or whether the 1st round KO cop KO was a fluke in which dreamers and sometimes pre mature conclusion-jumpers like myself are joined by like minded people to to combat the legend apologist who claim KO-cop's staph infection and eye pokes cost him the fight, not Duffee's size and how if it had been Couture v. Duffee the outcome would have been different.

DUFFEE IS ALREADY A TITLE CONTENDER. He may lose that status if he shows a glass jaw in his first fight (for the record I find it more likely scientist will photograph a long-thought extinct dinosaur with my remains in it's stool in my land. And I will be the first to tell you from the hypothetcal grave that things would have been different if its teeth had beed duller, size had been smaller, and killer intstinct had been duller. The Duffeeasaururs changed the land scape of stalking and eating people. What happened to the good ole days when a predator had to sneak up on its prey? 

So with Duffee in the title hunt, what's next for him after the UFC 102 first round KO? How long till he fights Carwin for the #1 contender spot? Before or after Duffee has his first UFC fight? Before or after Lesnar destroys Carwin ih their first bout? How much longer will KO-cop remain the MW version or Martin Kampmann of the HW? 

How much longer do I have to willfully ignore the fact that a man is 260lbs of muscle when IDing Brock's next interesting title defenses. I can understand if folks request I hold off until at least his first win in the octagon. Don't agree whatsoever but no, I don't have a logical defense so I will keep a fake open mind until Duffee beats at least 2 more skilled HWs.

After all, at 5-0 this guy is plainly unproven (if you ignore 6'3" 260lbs of pute muscle)


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Halebop said:


> (Tongue in cheek....kinda)
> 
> Okay looks like we have Carwin and Duffee in contention for the title!
> 
> ...



Where is the end bracket? C++ fail.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

KO-cop??? c'mon man you cannot expect us to take posts seriously with crap like that.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I seriously lost interest in the post half way through the Dinosaur rambling


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> KO-cop??? c'mon man you cannot expect us to take posts seriously with crap like that.


Sorry I understand but Cro-cop has lost favor with me because I don't like seeing people duck fights and I wasn't impressed with the overrheem performance.

I understand though that the book "how to win friends and influence people" would prolly advise against shitting on a legend of the sport like that. 

So yeah I was too harsh, my apology to Cro-cop fans.

I never got over the fact that when Couture beat Sylvia Cro cop was interviewed about the fight and simply hadn't watched it yet....a week later. Not really an excuse I know. 

Halebop's Personal Rule for Posting #714:

Pouring the first cup of coffee is not enough to justify first post of the day. At least 2/3 of the cup must be drank in order to successfully log on and reply...(seriously) :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Its not the coffee. Its what your putting in it. 
I like your posts Halebop. But sometimes I wish they came with a translator and a bottle of aspirin.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Sorry I understand but Cro-cop has lost favor with me because I don't like seeing people duck fights and I wasn't impressed with the overrheem performance.
> 
> I understand though that the book "how to win friends and influence people" would prolly advise against shitting on a legend of the sport like that.
> 
> ...


That wasn't what I was saying. I legitamately thought you thought his nickname was "KO-Cop"... that's my bad. And I think I should start following that rul as I was really tired too. 


also, Overeem* >.>


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i lost interest half way through. Your post sucked and this guy i dont think is 260. Im pretty sure the UFC is making him seem bigger then he is right now. I really wont know for sure though until i see him fight.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Hague will get him to the ground and submit him, just like he did Pat Barry.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Because anyone with muscle takes roids...


Well, duh..... 

Duffee looks promising. A lot of solid heavyweight prospects out there these days.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Is it just me or does he look a bit like an XXL version of Pete Sell?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

if he wins two more fights than we could probably see if he's ufc prospect material


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

The Athens GA self proclaimed all you can eat champion. Thats the best stat I have ever seen for a fighter.

He looks like he might be good. Hague can take a punch and showed some ground skill against a very unskilled Pat Barrry. I think this could be a good scrap.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i lost interest half way through. Your post sucked and this guy i dont think is 260.


I thought this was a really good post until I got to the drivel about you not thinking this guy is 260. WTF dude? What are you smoking? Probably grass.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sworddemon said:


> Hague will get him to the ground and submit him, just like he did Pat Barry.


Im thinking your right, I think people are fogetting that Duffee is gonna be the little guy in this fight and judging by his appearance that isn't something he is gonna be familiar with.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

What about them fighting at HW when there's not a clear contender in the LHW division?


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyway does anyone have any intel on this guy? Is he a former collegiate wrestler? Does he has explosive speed...or is he just a big ole ripped Brad Imes?

The big guy intrigue me, probably because I'm 5 foot 7 and 170 lbs. I see BJ Penn and Im like wow that is one of the most skilled amazing fighters of all time. I looke at Lesnar/Carwin and I'm like wow, that's a f*cking monster!. MMA aside, seeing a monster really raises the ole brows for me. I'm sure it doesn't for most lol


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=JakeBetzvsToddDuffee.flv

http://video.google.co.uk/videosear...nt=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv#

Heres a couple of Duffee's fights, his striking looks pretty sloppy and he has zero head movement, if he stands with any top UFC heavyweight he will get caught fighting like that.

His Jiu-jitsu and wrestling looks pretty poor to, he gets taken down easy and Silva almost gets him in a triangle, any decent grappler would tap him very quickly.

Seems like a case of strength over skill, doesn't look like he has any real base skill set to work with.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Hot bod.....


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Im thinking your right, I think people are fogetting that Duffee is gonna be the little guy in this fight and judging by his appearance that isn't something he is gonna be familiar with.


I'm with you guys. Hague is literally just as big. I don't think it will be a sub though. Both guys are big and both guys are going to have it in the back of their minds that whatever they do, they don't need to gas. Thus we will see a quick stand up war or a slow decision. 

Why would you waste the gas it would take to take down a 260 athlete unless you are already rocked? There's good points for both sidesbut I'm convinced this will be a factor to prevent gassing.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Halebop said:


> I thought this was a really good post until I got to the drivel about you not thinking this guy is 260. WTF dude? What are you smoking? Probably grass.


You serious?? The ufc exaggerates on almost everything when it comes to its fighters. I think Shane Carwin is like 250 and he looks bigger to me then this guy does. Like i said im not sure until i see him fight but to me he doesnt look like he is 260, just cause the UFC says so doesnt mean its true. Supposidly Chris Leben and Anderson Silva are the same hight too??? ehh im just gonna say it. **** ***

Edit. Now that iv seen him fight id say he does look 260.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Should be a good test against Hague, couple of big ol heavyweights going at it.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> You serious?? The ufc exaggerates on almost everything when it comes to its fighters. I think Shane Carwin is like 250 and he looks bigger to me then this guy does. Like i said im not sure until i see him fight but to me he doesnt look like he is 260, just cause the UFC says so doesnt mean its true. Supposidly Chris Leben and Anderson Silva are the same hight too??? ehh im just gonna say it. **** ***
> 
> Edit. Now that iv seen him fight id say he does look 260.


You are just going to say what? **** ***? What's that? If its what I think it is you opted to use "*" instead of letters. IMO that stinks like moderator fear.

Am I serious? Yes. I really enjoyed the first 2/3 of your post where you said you lost interest in my post and said my post sucks. I thought it was awesome like your Stifler avatar. Hey did you see his movie where his friends reverse cow girls a pie? He curses alot too but he doesn't use "*".


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Halebop said:


> You are just going to say what? **** ***? What's that? If its what I think it is you opted to use "*" instead of letters. IMO that stinks like moderator fear.
> 
> Am I serious? Yes. I really enjoyed the first 2/3 of your post where you said you lost interest in my post and said my post sucks. I thought it was awesome like your Stifler avatar. Hey did you see his movie where his friends reverse cow girls a pie? He curses alot too but he doesn't use "*".


You realize you positive repped me.???

Anyway your post was more then silly so ima just let you keep talking because its amusing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i lost interest half way through. Your post sucked and this guy i dont think is 260. Im pretty sure the UFC is making him seem bigger then he is right now. I really wont know for sure though until i see him fight.


 
Dont be a jerk....c'mon sideways...




Halebop said:


> I thought this was a really good post until I got to the drivel about you not thinking this guy is 260. WTF dude? What are you smoking? Probably grass.


He's 260 and trains around the corner from my house......



SideWays222 said:


> You serious?? The ufc exaggerates on almost everything when it comes to its fighters. I think Shane Carwin is like 250 and he looks bigger to me then this guy does. Like i said im not sure until i see him fight but to me he doesnt look like he is 260, just cause the UFC says so doesnt mean its true. Supposidly Chris Leben and Anderson Silva are the same hight too??? ehh im just gonna say it. **** ***
> 
> Edit. Now that iv seen him fight id say he does look 260.


 
So there you go......



Halebop said:


> You are just going to say what? **** ***? What's that? If its what I think it is you opted to use "*" instead of letters. IMO that stinks like moderator fear.
> 
> Am I serious? Yes. I really enjoyed the first 2/3 of your post where you said you lost interest in my post and said my post sucks. I thought it was awesome like your Stifler avatar. Hey did you see his movie where his friends reverse cow girls a pie? He curses alot too but he doesn't use "*".





SideWays222 said:


> You realize you positive repped me.???
> 
> Anyway your post was more then silly so ima just let you keep talking because its amusing.


 
Enough guys, both of you....try to keep it civil.....SIDEWAYS

FTR....I hate Kenny Powers....

CC420


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Dont be a jerk....c'mon sideways...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grrrr
Il just let it be. Dont wanna anger CC.

Wait wait wait i gota throw this one out. Now remember this is just a joke.

OR WHAT CC YOUR GONNA MERGE MY POSTS TOGETHER!!!!!
Hahahahahahahahah
Cant tell me thats not funny. A few might get it.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

.....and so it continues, lol

Let it go!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

There were many powerful dudes fighting in UFC HW division, but most of them were failures. Icho Larenas who fought on UFC 58 has very strong hands and body and he's 6"3" (25 years), before coming to UFC he had 3 wins, but in UFC he lost his first fight via TKO to less stronger opponent (Tom Murphy) and was fired.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

Halebop said:


> (Tongue in cheek....kinda)
> This is the guy "KO cop" was to fight before being scratched from the card for Al-Turk???? Reeeeally?


Little inaccuracy there. Mirko was never supposed to fight Duffee. The match was originally Duffee vs Turk, before they substituted Mirko in Duffee's place.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> There were many powerful dudes fighting in UFC HW division, but most of them were failures. Icho Larenas who fought on UFC 58 has very strong hands and body and he's 6"3" (25 years), before coming to UFC he had 3 wins, but in UFC he lost his first fight via TKO to less stronger opponent (Tom Murphy) and was fired.



To be fair he took the fight like on one days notice and may have been hung over from the night before (he didn't think he would be fighting the next night).


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Holy crap!


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I watched two of Duffee's fights. He's probably better now, but I wasn't blown away. He looks like a pure striker/ground and pound guy. But I don't think that his striking, at least in the vids, looked as good as Carwin, Kongo, Valesquez, etc.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

_redruM_ said:


> Little inaccuracy there. Mirko was never supposed to fight Duffee. The match was originally Duffee vs Turk, before they substituted Mirko in Duffee's place.


Fair enough but the ducking that sticks out to me was a rematch with Allister. One was obviously called for, after the 80th or so knee to the appendix Cro-cop couldnt continue. If you saw the first fight then it leaves little to the imagination as to why all of the sudden we have the Cro-cop back in the UFC having left unfinished biz in Japan. That's a ducking in my opinion. It would be most people's opinion too if we were talking say...Lesnar, Junie Browning, Tito Ortiz etc...but its not, its Mirko Crocop.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You guys realize Hague isnt the same size he is actually the bigger guy, Hague weighs in around 263-265 so he could actually be cutting weight (I dont know if thats what he is or if he cuts) but Hague is 6'4" so he is taller and heavier so Duffee to me doesnt seem that impressive he is a smaller guy who has accomplished less and yet he is getting the hype because he has the pro wrestler look, WTF?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Duffee is a beast for sure. I'm looking for him to make a statement here. Been waiting for his debut for a while now.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Well we will have to wait and see, however if you look at his picture and compare him to a Brock picture he don't look that big at all, yea he is ripped but I just saying looking at the photo he don't look THAT big. Remember he is 260lbs Brock cuts down to 265lbs then goes back up to 280 or 290 before fights.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Fair enough but the ducking that sticks out to me was a rematch with Allister. One was obviously called for, after the 80th or so knee to the appendix Cro-cop couldnt continue. If you saw the first fight then it leaves little to the imagination as to why all of the sudden we have the Cro-cop back in the UFC having left unfinished biz in Japan. That's a ducking in my opinion. It would be most people's opinion too if we were talking say...Lesnar, Junie Browning, Tito Ortiz etc...but its not, its Mirko Crocop.


A good number of those knees were pretty low, as evidenced by the condition of Mirko's balls afterward. A rematch would have been nice, yes, but he was in need of several surgeries at the time, and has only just been back in training shape recently. I'm not Mirko, I can't say whether or not it was really a ducking, but I'm glad we at least have the facts straight now. It's true that I do love me some Cro Cop, but I can honestly say I am pretty unbiased when I really analyze these things. There are plenty of times when I can see a fighter really is ducking someone, such as how I felt Tito ducked Chuck for a long time. It's hard to say if Mirko is ducking anyone as I know he has publically stated he wants rematches to avenge several of his losses, especially the one fighter who may be the most rightfully feared in Fedor. Anyway, this thread really isn't about Mirko, so lets get back to topic.

As for Todd Duffee, another young, athletic guy who shows a lot of promise and already boasts some nice knockouts. However, as others have already touched on, this is the case of many MMA hopefuls. Hard to say what his ground game is like, or his TDD, and obviously he is yet to make the pivotal step up in competition. A lot of potential, though, we'll just have to wait and see how he does against someone with some significant skills.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

He's only 23 and a prospect, especially in the HW class he will need some time so people shouldn't judge him in his early fights unless he turns out to be a complete can.


----------



## rickyalv1 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Trt*

TRT says it all, Duffee who is in his mid 20's has been approved to use TRT, so there is the explanation to his size.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

rickyalv1 said:


> TRT says it all, Duffee who is in his mid 20's has been approved to use TRT, so there is the explanation to his size.


Finally. I've been waiting for the truth behind this thread for three years.


----------



## rickyalv1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry to make you wait so long! I bearly joined the forum.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ha, indeed. Wow, this is truly a flashback. All the stuff said in this thread reads differently now that we know that he was on TRT the whole time. Ah, the good ol' days when nobody even knew what TRT stood for.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Ha, indeed. Wow, this is truly a flashback. All the stuff said in this thread reads differently now that we know that he was on TRT the whole time. Ah, the good ol' days when nobody even knew what TRT stood for.


And Coldcall420 wasn't banned!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ahhh Coldcall, the memories


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So yeah - I'll just close this now 

*/Thread closed*


----------

